

Ask HN: Startups what tools do you use to pitch investors or anyone else? - marcomassaro

Any tools you use or a tool you'd like to discover/have created?
======
cookingrobot
A few tips that worked for us. We used Keynote to prepare our pitch deck.

When sharing this in email: \-- always export to PDF (highest quality) and
never send the keynote deck. You don't want associates to be tempted to edit
your deck / add their own content. \-- always include "Prepared for Name/VC
firm/date" on the front page. The doc will be less likely to be forwarded
around if their name is on it.

When presenting in person: \-- if you can, present on an ipad. It's more
personal, good for face to face conversation with 2 or 3 people, and much
easier to use in a coffee shop. \-- export to pngs, and put these images in a
folder on the iPad. Use the default iPad photo app to walk through the deck.
We got compliments on how slick our setup was, but it was really just the
default photo app, which makes it super easy to get around between slides, and
pinch back to see an overview of the folder. Much much better experience than
the keynote app, which we tried. It was a PITA to get the images in the right
order, but was worth it.

When presenting on projector: \-- bring your own dongles for your laptop, one
for HDMI, one for VGA. Consider writing your name on them, so there's no
confusion when you take them back with you. \-- make sure your presentation is
designed for non-wide format. Most conference room projectors aren't wide
screen.

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks for the reply. How was your experience with Keynote? I've never used it
- is it user friendly or a hassle to get up and going?

------
waynesutton
I think this question could be split up and/or more detailed.

Example: What tools do you use to pitch investors? (keynote, powerpoint)

What tools do you use to help you pitch to investors and mangage feedback?

What tools do you use to connect with investors to pitch to?

What tools do you use to create a profile so investors can see your pitch?

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks for the reply. I think this is a good way to break up the question to
get more detail.

Also - I like your site pitchto.co - do you have a personal email I can drop
you a line at?

------
schoash
for investor pitching I'm using inismo.com

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks for the tip. Never heard of them. How do you like it? Pros / cons?

